# rudder pedals



## JimW (Aug 17, 2009)

In a previous thread I posted a pic that showed two positions for the rudder pedals if you look close. Here is a clearer pic-











We are using the forward rudder pedal mount to attach the return spring. The shaft and spacer for the return spring are 6061T6 aluminum. Since it only holds a small amount of spring tension, I didn't see an need for anything more. The bracket itself is .058 4130 tube and .063 plate. The hole thing only weighs a few ounces. There will be a typical bracket for the return spring when the pedals are in the forward position. Both of us are pretty short so we will use the aft positions. The forward position is to give rides to our taller friends. 

The next pic is the pilot's pedals. 






The geometry of the master cylinder forced us to mount to the new bracket with holes in it. This will be hidden by a Carbon Fiber floorboard. The wire forward of the pedal is the real 1/8" stainless wire with swaged ends. The rod aft of the pedal is just something we made up to help jig things in place.


----------

